# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Nisam dojila - losa savjest

## newmom

Pozdrav,

Prije odprilike godinu dana sam
rodila..imala sam tesku trudnocu i jako tezak porod, toliko tezak da se psihicki nisam
mogla mjesecima oporaviti. Nisam
imala nikakvu depresiju,
nisam isla na nikakvo ljecenje, jednostavno sam bila tuzna sto nista nije proslo onako kako sam ja to sebi zamislila. Znam da trudnoca,porod nece biti ko u filmovima ali sve mame oko mene su bas prosli tako! 

Pripremila sam se da dojim. Na pocetku nisam znala dali to zelim ili ne ali sam se odlucila da cu pokusat. Mislim da sam se bojala malo ali samo zato sto je to nesto nepoznato za mene bilo. Nisam se dala! Citala sam, uplatila za jedan tecaj (trajalo sat vremena i caos kuci ha ha). Kupila pumpicu za svaki slucaj..znaci kad beba dodje spremna sam jer kako ostali mogu?!

i sad...nakon strasnog poroda napokon
moja bebica je tu i... nista!! ne ide!! i nikog nema da ti pokaze kako treba! svaka sestra kaze nesto drugo niko nema vremena niti ikoga zanima...ja sam nonstop govorila da je dijete gladno da ne ide da mi pomognu da imam osjecaj da ne vuce..pravili me ludom "dijete treba samo kap dvije? sve ok nemojte panicarit"..drugi dan..dijete
mi gori od temperature povraca ima proljev gubi kilazu..kazu mi sto ne dobiva nista od mene...aha hvala..da mi neko pokaze?! jesam li ja sada kriva za to?!..sta cemo sada? nista cekaj cekaj i kazu mi ako bude i u noci imalo temperaturu mora se prebacit u drugu bolnicu na intenzivnu...mene panika, hormoni, strah osjecaj krivnje, plac...sta cu kazu dijete ne jede...ma prekidam dojenje dajte mu flasicu...svi zaprepasteni...ja jos uz to i ljuta..sta ste sada zaprepasteni? pomozite mom dijetu i nista me nemojte pitati svakako mi niko nije htjeo pomoc a ja lutala po bolnici ko luda.

Dijete mi pocelo jest i pala je temperatura i moralo je primato antibiotik tri puta dnevno...tri puta dnevno se komiram od placa jer jadno moje dijete tek je tjedan dana na ovom svijetu i mora pit te gluposti samo zato sto sam ja eto losa mama i "nista neznam"

pedijatar u bolnici mi reko da je to sasvim ok sto smo prekinuli jer neke zene nemogu.

u otpusnom listu bolnice pise "dojenje prekinuto jer majka tako hoce" bahhh

i radim ja tri
mjeseca kako pedijatar kaze..4 mjesec on mi daje listu da pocnemo polako za kasicama....tocno pise koju kupovnu kasicu i kada..

otisla sam ljuta kuci i nista im vise nisam vjerovala..kuhala sam mu kasice..nikad nije prosao niti jedan dan da nije dobio "svjezu" hranu...mislim si..ako te nisam mogla dojit
potrudit cu se sto vise
mogu oko prehrane.

Trenutno ne planiramo drugo dijete ali za godinu dvije da...neznam kako da se podstavim opet sa tom temom...imam griznju savjest jer bih drugom dijetu dala nesto dobro sta prvom nisam...nek dobiju uvijek sve isto..ali onda si i mislim da se na greskama uci i da je bolje ako probam..

moje djete je jaaako samostalno..nije za mazenje bas i svakome ide i hoce..kad nekud odem i on ostane sa svojim tatom i ja se vratim kuci on me niti ne pogleda. Meni bude tesko. Misli mi prolete "jel on zna tko
sam ja uopce" "njemu moze bit svatko mama" "zasto me ne pozeli?!"

pitam se dali je to radi toga mozda sto nisam dojila??? 

znam da su dosta dijeca odrasla sa adaptiranim mlijekom..i ja sam..i ziva i zdrava hvala bogu...ali znate kako se kaze.."svakom je svoja muka najveca"

u austriji ne postoji udruga neka kao roda...nema 24h telefon...nazalost je ovdje ta tema jos mali "tabu"..sve je to ok i prirodno ali nemora se bas o tome pricat..

sa okolinom bas i nemogu o toj temi..uvijek imam osjecaj da se moram pravdat zasto nisam dojila i kao da moram ubjedjivat nekog ili mozda i sebe da nisam losa mama radi toga..iako znam da je svejedno jer one svakako nisu dojile sto nisu htjele.


neznam sama vise...izludjuje me to..dijete
mi raste i zdravo je i veselo a meni je to jos uvijek na pameti i lezi mi tesko na srcu.


Ja se ispricavam radi dugog post-a. I naravno zs greske (iz AUT sam-i nisam imala nikad mogucnosti da naucom HR pravopis),

lp

----------


## tangerina

Draga newmum, žao mi je što si imala takvo iskustvo i nisi dobila podršku koja ti je trebala, pogotovo u tim prvim danima kad smo tako osjetljivi
ali kažeš i sama, dijete je dobro i zdravo i veselo, i glupo mi je iti napisati da će s djetetom biti sve ok unatoč činjenici da nije dojeno, koliko je to banalno, naravno da će biti sve ok
zaista ne vjerujem da djetetova bliskost s tobom sada ima toliko veze s time što nisi dojila, ako želiš da vam odnos bude bliži i povezaniji, ključno je vrijeme koje provedeš s njim, pažnja, nježnost, ljubav i podrška, ali imaj na umu da djeca imaju različit karakter i nisu sva jednako mazna ili čak ljepljiva. Možda tvoje nema toliku potrebu za tim, ali tvoja pažnja i ljubav mu i dalje sigurno gode i daju osjećaj sigurnosti i snage za život. 

Ja bih rekla: što je bilo - bilo je. Pusti to, nema nazad i ne možeš to promijeniti, ali i sama znaš da si druge stvari koje si mogla bolje kontrolirati, napravila dobro. U roditeljstvu nema baš čarobnih formula koje ako napraviš kako treba, garantira se da će sve bit ok, ako propustiš, sve propada, već je kombinacija puno stvari, neke ćemo odraditi bolje, neke lošije, a gleda se sveukupna slika.

Za sljedeće dijete, isto razumijem da ne bi htjela da ti se iskustvo ponovi. Sad imaš vrijeme informirati se više, o položajima bebe za dojenje, izdajanju i slično.. Možeš i ovdje, a uostalom, možeš ako tada bude trebalo zvat i Rodin SOS telefon, taman prestaje roaming, ili na forumu pitati savjetnice za dojenje. A i raspitati se koja rodilišta u tvojoj blizini pružaju bolju podršku dojenju, sigurna sam da ih ipak ima. Imaj na umu također da se djeca razlikuju i po tome koliko lako krenu dojiti, neke treba "učiti", a neki samo dođu i cap! Tako da sljedeće iskustvo stvarno ne treba biti niti približno isto kao prvo.

----------


## Peterlin

Dijete je voljeno. To je važnije nego da je dojeno. Ponekad se tako dogodi.

 Dijete treba zdrave roditelje, pa ako je dojenje bila cijena za to, nek je bila. Uživaj u majčinstvu. I potpis na tangerinu, možda ćeš imati prilike dojiti drugo dijete. Sretno!

----------


## Apsu

Potpis na obje.

Ja ću samo dodati da sam uspješno dojila a moj malac je tek s tri godine počeo pokazivati znakove privrženosti i ljubavi prema meni. Do tad ga je mogao uzet tko god je htio, prvi pravi zagrljaj i maženje sam dobila sa njegove tri godine.
Tako da mislim da to ovisi o karakteru djeteta, ne o dojenju. 
Važnije od dojenja je da dijete osjeća da je voljeno i zasticeno, uvijek, svaki dan, to je isto put ka velikom povezivanju  :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

Opusti se. Imam dvoje, nisam ih dojila, da imam priliku ispocetka, ne bi niti pokusavala. Ne bi rekla da dojenje ima neke veze u odnosu sa djetetom, dapace, kako sam s drugim krace pokusavala, bila sam pod manjim pritiskom i puno opustenija i zadovoljnija, sto je i pozitivno utjecalo na dijete.

----------


## n.grace

> Dijete je voljeno. To je važnije nego da je dojeno.


X

----------


## maria71

Nisi dojila,  jbg. 

Nisam ni ja . 

Ostavi to iza sebe i idi dalje. 

Budeš li sama sebe žderala i stigmatizirala neće  na dobro izaći.

----------


## Tanči

Cure ti dobro pišu.
Ali meni se čini da si ti u depresiji.
Potraži pomoć.
Za sebe.

----------


## čokolada

Slažem se s Tanči.

----------


## pulinka

> Cure ti dobro pišu.
> Ali meni se čini da si ti u depresiji.
> Potraži pomoć.
> Za sebe.


X
I potpis na tangerinu, na svaku reč.

Ali, dodala bih ponešto.
Prvo, tvoje dete na rođenju nije dobilo temperaturu, proliv i povraćanje ZATO ŠTO nije dojeno, nego baš obrnuto, ono nije moglo dovoljno da doji JER je imalo temperaturu, proliv i povraćanje, tj. imalo je infekciju koja se rešavala antibiotikom. Imam utisak da ti mešaš uzrok i posledicu, i kriviš bez razloga sebe za detetovu temperaturu, ali moguće je da ja nisam dobro razumela.

Drugo, dojenje se može nastaviti i nakon 7 dana nedojenja nakon porođaja, ako se majka izdaja da bi održala laktaciju, što je korisno znati za budućnost, ukoliko budeš želela da dojiš drugo dete. 

Treće, ne razumem baš stav da ćeš dojenjem drugog deteta "pružiti tom detetu nešto što nisi mogla prvom, pa neće biti jednaki"? Pa samim tim što je drugo dete drugo, i već ima starijeg brata, ne mogu i nikad neće biti isti, niti imati sve isto, kako kažeš. Niti moraju biti isti i imati sve isto, zar ne? Od svih razloga protiv dojenja, ovaj mi je do sada najneobičniji.

I na kraju, ako ne želiš da dojiš drugo dete, nemoj. Ne postoji nikakav argument koji bi opravdao dojenje ako majka to ne želi.
Ako želiš da dojiš, potraži na vreme svu moguću podršku koju možeš dobiti, maksimalno se informiši i ne odustaj lako. 
Kako god da odlučiš, budi mirna sa svojom odlukom, i nemoj se beskonačno preispitivati. Okreni se budućnosti, i činjenici da će tvom prvom detetu biti potpuno svejedno da li si ga dojila ili ne, ali će mu uvek biti bitno da ima majku koja je zadovoljna sobom i pruža mu ljubav.

----------


## Kaae

I ja se slazem, prvo potrazi podrsku i pomoc za sebe.

Oko dojenja, imas u Austriji La Leche League, a ovisno o tome gdje se nalazis, postoji mogucnost da ih imas i lokalno pa mozes vec sad krenuti na sastanke: http://www.lalecheliga.at/stillberat...llgruppen.html

Ako nema lokalno, slobodno se javi nekoj od grupa mailom ili telefonom i uputit ce te na ono sto imaju online ili nekako drugacije.

----------


## zutaminuta

> kad nekud odem i on ostane sa svojim tatom i ja se vratim kuci on me niti ne pogleda. Meni bude tesko. Misli mi prolete "jel on zna tko
> sam ja uopce" "njemu moze bit svatko mama" "zasto me ne pozeli?!"
> 
> pitam se dali je to radi toga mozda sto nisam dojila???


Ja sam dojila pa me dijete ne doživljava. To je normalna faza.

----------


## newmom

> Potpis na obje.
> 
> Ja ću samo dodati da sam uspješno dojila a moj malac je tek s tri godine počeo pokazivati znakove privrženosti i ljubavi prema meni. Do tad ga je mogao uzet tko god je htio, prvi pravi zagrljaj i maženje sam dobila sa njegove tri godine.
> Tako da mislim da to ovisi o karakteru djeteta, ne o dojenju. 
> Važnije od dojenja je da dijete osjeća da je voljeno i zasticeno, uvijek, svaki dan, to je isto put ka velikom povezivanju


ja jeeedva cekam kad ce mi jednom poletit...od sestre mala se njoj tolikoo raduje, to nikad nisam vidila kod malog dijeta..valjda ce i moj jednom pa cu onda kukat da nemogu maket nikud od njega hahah

----------


## newmom

Hvala svima na odgovorima!

Nisam u depresiji. Tada sam sigurno malo bila, inace mi mozda nije trebalo toliko vremena da se od sveg toga oporavim. Da sam trazila strucnu pomoc mozda bih se to sve ranije rijesilo. Sve me je to izludjivalo na pocetku jer eto..nije onako ispalo kako sam ja to sebi zamislila..ali tako je u zivotu i to sam isto znala. Nisam se dala, brinula i trudila se ko svaka mama i samoj sebi govorila da prestanem kukat i da se trznem..dijete zivo i zdravo...nema veceg blaga i da ima ljudi kojima je sto puta gore. Sestra je rodila prije vremena,mjesecim se borila i sve su uspili i nista joj ne fali..sve ok proslo hvala bogu. Udarim samu sebe sto puta po ustima kad kukam na to ali eto..imala sam nekako potrebu podjelit to..cut druga misljenja od drugih mama. 

Rekla sam samoj sebi..kod iduceg dijeta cu opet probat ..jednostavno da dozivim i to i imam to iskustvo..ali se uopce necu stresirat..ako ide ide.

----------


## newmom

> X
> 
> 
> Treće, ne razumem baš stav da ćeš dojenjem drugog deteta "pružiti tom detetu nešto što nisi mogla prvom, pa neće biti jednaki"? Pa samim tim što je drugo dete drugo, i već ima starijeg brata, ne mogu i nikad neće biti isti, niti imati sve isto, kako kažeš. Niti moraju biti isti i imati sve isto, zar ne? Od svih razloga protiv dojenja, ovaj mi je do sada najneobičniji.


Ma znam to,i u pravu si skroz...nekad covijeka neka tema toliko smori da vec samom sebi ide na zivce pa od silnog razmisljana svasta pomisli i razmislja drugacije nego hladnom glavom..ako se to tako moze reci.

----------


## ina33

Mislim da bi trebala potražiti psihičku pomoć, zbog sebe, i zbog djeteta. Moja je pretpostavka da te dijete voli i doživljava te kao mamu, ali ti to sebi ne dopuštaš vidjeti jer se previše grizeš. Evo npr. kako je život čudan - ja nisam dojila (isto sam htjela, polazila tečaj, čitala skripte itd.), dijete mi je privrženo, a najdraži dio mog tijela su joj moje dojke.Kad riješiš svoje stanje, puno ćeš lakše pristupiti novoj trudnoći, pomoći i borbi za dojenje i svemu.. i bit ćeš stabilnija ma što se dogodilo s dojenjem (ili bilo čim drugim) u drugoj trudnoći i porodu. Dojenje ne definira tvoj odnos s djetetom, tvoje dijete ni tebe.Sretno!

----------

